# [EVDL] History of Jet Industries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The 1981 Jet Electrica produced as a Ford Escort glider
is still in service by many happy owners.

Mine originally was owned by the U.S.Navy. This implies
the U.S. Government had some kind of EV program several
years ago.

Can anyone supply information or data in the history of
this company and their many EVs?

When I look at the IBM PC that came out in Aug 81, the
same month my car was built, and the many variations
that followed I find it shocking that EV development
has been so slow.

My car does have a new controller, charger, and DC/DC,
but basically remains unchanged since 1981.

John in Sylmar, CA
Driving 35 miles daily on sunshine!

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They also converted Ford Courier (Mazda B2000) gliders as the Jet
Electravan 750 I believe. There are a few owners of those in the EV
gallery and maybe on this list.

Z



> JS <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The 1981 Jet Electrica produced as a Ford Escort glider
> > is still in service by many happy owners.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- JS <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The 1981 Jet Electrica produced as a Ford Escort
> > glider
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For sale on ebay is a Jet Electrica converted Mercury Lynx - same body style as Ford escort.
mario

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140222095529&rd=1

item # 140222095529


Subject: Re: [EVDL] History of Jet Industries

They also converted Ford Courier (Mazda B2000) gliders as the Jet
Electravan 750 I believe. There are a few owners of those in the EV
gallery and maybe on this list.





> JS <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The 1981 Jet Electrica produced as a Ford Escort glider
> > is still in service by many happy owners.
> 
> ...


----------

